# Got a bad grade



## magosienne (Feb 27, 2008)

i need to seriously vent about this. i got today a seriously BAD grade. let's say it out loud i got a grade of 2 (of 20 points). i am shocked and don't understand how i can get such a bad grade, considering i've never had one that bad since i started studying law. oh, and that rude comment "get to work". uh ??? what do you think i'm doing ? tourism perhaps ?

this class matter to me because it is one of the two classes i also have tutorials of-small groups of about 30 students who get some weekly homework to do. it is one of my major classes, i can't fail.

so during the second tutorial the "teacher" (basically a student who's finishing her studies) gives you grades, two homeworks and a training exam all counting for half of the final grade. considering my first grade, unless i seriously rock at the two others, i'm screwed. especially considering the training exam takes place next friday.

but it's not even that that's bothering me. no, it's just that i knew i was right. the exercise is like you're a lawyer, you're assigned a case and you have to answer some questions. i used the right articles of law, i used the right judgements to confirm my position, i concluded in the same way the teacher did (people will say answers don't matter as much as the questions you ask, but IRL it does help with your grade). i basically did the same work the teacher was waiting for, given what she told us about the exercise.

no, i have been punished for the method i used. oh yeah, everyone has a different method to solve every law exercise, every teacher. but i did what she asked, i thought i was using her method.

except i saw another grade, and it shocks me to say what earned that person 8 points more than me is the fact she highlighted and listed her subquestions on the front page.

isn't it sad in your 4th year of law studies you still have to do the basic academic work you used to do in high school ? i certainly didn't sign up for that.

the thing is, we're all the same, all the students who made it to the 4th year. we all have the same complicated, fuc*ed up timetable, so we all work the same way. in the end, why some of us pass their exams and some don't ? well, i don't smile easily, i am an optimistic person, i like to laugh and have fun but i can't fake it just so the teacher will remember my face and like me. frankly i have never really cared about what i look like. what's important is inside your brain anyway. so i'm thinking unless the teacher's in your pocket as we say here, you can't pass an exam.

does that person even realised she put my whole semester in jeopardy ?

i know what i have to do. i know i have to beat that b*tch at her own game. i might even enjoy that. but i really don't need this right now, not with my health problems.

GRRRR.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that. Hope the situtation gets better soon! Good luck.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know what to say (for a change lol). Just hang in there kiddo.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well its your first test...think of it that way. I always try my best but dont stress the 1st one because Its my chance to get to know how they test...know what I mean? Why dont you talk to your teacher and ask her exactly what was wrong and exactly how to do it next time?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 28, 2008)

I know that sucks! Perhaps talk to the "teacher" who gave you the grade and see what's up. The other thing to do, but consider it carefully, is to go over the teacher's head. You could make an enemy, but since the grade was so low, it may not make a difference. The third thing you could do is "conform" and play the game...PM me and we can discuss it further.


----------



## lynnda (Feb 28, 2008)

I am so sorry sweetie! I am in the middle of mid-terms myself and they are kicking my butt!!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm sorry about your bad grade! honestly, i would be kissin as* if i had to. sometimes you just gotta suck it up &amp; do what you gotta do to get what you want. at least you have two more exams, hopefully now that you're more familar with things, you'll do better on those. and don't forget to highlight the subquestions!



good luck!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know that sucks! Perhaps talk to the "teacher" who gave you the grade and see what's up. The other thing to do, but consider it carefully, is to go over the teacher's head. You could make an enemy, but since the grade was so low, it may not make a difference. The third thing you could do is "conform" and play the game...PM me and we can discuss it further. i know i'm a hot head, so i didn't ask her any questions (lol those i asked before never got any answer). i'll try to do what she asks but i doubt it will change anything. i could go and ask the teacher since she's supposed to be the boss but i already know she won't do much unless i'm not the only one to complain, and i also know i'm probably the only one who will stand up and speak, so i feel like i have to shut my mouth.i also believe everything you do has a price you'll have to pay sooner or later, so i just hope one day that woman will find a banana under her shoe and fall.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sorry! I know all too well how crappy it feels when you get a bad grade like that. I'm sure you are a very smart girl, and things will get better for you.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 29, 2008)

well, i did my training exam today. we'll see how it goes. i used my trusty ruler and separated my argument in two parts, like in any classic law exercise. didn't have time to use different colors.

i spoke with a friend and it turned out we are not asked the same things. i really wish sometimes the "teachers" would meet up before the first tutorial and agree about what they ask of the students.

lol, my friends also told me, just by looking at my teacher, she looked like a b*tch and a sl*t. hmm, not that i have anything against sexy outfits, it's just the ways she acts and wear them that isn't right. too pretentious.

whatever, i don't even care about that class anymore. turned out i got a better grade in a class i thought i understood nothing of it. you never know



.


----------

